# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Gợi ý 3 địa điểm nên khám phá một lần trong đời

## hangnt

*Rong ruổi ngắm hoa anh đào ở Nhật Bản, chiêm ngưỡng hồng hạc bay tại Kenya hay 'tấm thảm đỏ' biết đi tại đảo Christmas - Australia sẽ là trải nghiệm khó quên cho bạn và gia đình.*

Những chuyến hành trình khám phá thế giới luôn là niềm mơ ước của nhiều người. Thăm các công trình kiến trúc đồ sộ, khám phá thiên nhiên kỳ vĩ, thử nhiều món ăn ngon, làm quen với những người bạn mới. Có người dành cả đời để thực hiện lần lượt những dự định du lịch hoặc muốn thăm hết từng nơi yêu thích trong một năm. 3 địa điểm gợi ý sau đây sẽ mang đến cho bạn và gia đình nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị.
*
Rong ruổi ngắm hoa anh đào nở*

Mùa hoa anh đào ở xứ Phù Tang luôn làm dấy lên ước mơ được một lần thả mình buông trôi theo dấu hoa nở. Từ cuối tháng 1, những nhánh hoa đào vùng Naha, Okinawa ở cực Nam Nhật Bản đã bắt đầu bung cánh mềm đón xuân, tiếp đến là các địa đanh hướng lên phương Bắc, từ Kagoshima, Nagasaki, Fukuoka, Tokyo, Nagoya, Kyoto… Mùa hoa nở muộn nhất là đầu tháng 5 tại Hokkaido.



Hoa anh đào nở vào mùa xuân ở Nhật Bản.
Điểm hấp dẫn của hoa anh đào là khi nở không khoe sắc đơn lẻ mà hợp thành từng chùm bao hết cành. Khi mãn khai, toàn thân cây được bao trọn bởi sắc hoa hồng nhạt hoặc trắng tinh khôi hay vàng chanh đặc biệt. Mỗi năm, cục khí tượng Nhật Bản lại cung cấp một bản đồ chi tiết cho mùa hoa anh đào, để các lữ khách rong ruổi theo dấu hoa rơi mà chìm đắm trong một không gian bồng bềnh tiên cảnh ngay giữa cuộc sống đời thường.

Dự báo lịch nở hoa anh đào năm nay: Fukuoka ngày bắt đầu nở 25/3, ngày nở đẹp nhất 4/4; Tokyo ngày bắt đầu nở 26/3, ngày nở đẹp nhất 2/4; Nagoya ngày bắt đầu nở 29/3, ngày nở đẹp nhất 6/4; Kyoto ngày bắt đầu nở 29/3, ngày nở đẹp nhất 6/4; Kanazawa ngày bắt đầu nở 4/4, ngày nở đẹp nhất 10/4.

*Theo cánh chim hồng hạc bay*

Từ tháng 4 đến tháng 8 hàng năm, bạn sẽ có 4 tháng để nghỉ ngơi, dưỡng sức và tiết kiệm tiền cho một hành trình mới - tham quan mùa di cư của hồng hạc. Và Kenya được xem là một trong những điểm ngắm chim hồng hạc đẹp nhất trên thế giới. Từ những đồng cỏ mênh mông tới các bụi cây trong khu bảo tồn, bạn dễ dàng chiêm ngưỡng hàng nghìn đàn chim hồng hạc bay hay đang thong thả rỉa lông trên mặt hồ phẳng lặng.



Đàn chim hồng hạc tại hồ Bogoria - Kenya.
Theo các chuyên gia, Kenya có đến gần 600 loài chim hồng hạc xuất hiện chỉ trong thời gian ngắn là hai tuần. Cuối tháng 8 sẽ là thời gian tốt nhất để bạn tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng vũ khúc hồng hạc vì bắt đầu từ thời điểm này, hồng hạc sẽ di cư đến hồ Bogoria ở thung lũng Rift. Một thảm hồng cánh chim rực rỡ di chuyển trên bầu trời sẽ mang đến cho bạn nhiều trải nghiệm khó quên.

*Những 'tấm thảm đỏ' biết đi*



Cua đỏ ở đảo Christmas - Australia.
Mỗi năm, khi những hạt mưa đầu tiên của mùa mưa (tháng 10) bắt đầu chuyến hành trình trở về với đảo Christmas ở Australia, hàng triệu con cua đỏ với lập trình có sẵn lại bắt đầu một chuyến di cư kéo dài hai tuần từ vùng cao nguyên xuống các bãi biển Ấn Độ Dương. Đây là một cuộc di cư khó khăn và độc đáo. Trong vòng chục phút, hàng trăm nghìn con cua đỏ có thể di chuyển qua quãng đường vài dặm trở về với bờ biển nơi chúng bắt đầu đào hang để giao phối. Cua tụ tập thành các dải rộng và lặp lại cùng một tuyến đường mỗi năm. Chúng thường bắt đầu cuộc di cư vào buổi sáng sớm và chiều tối để tránh ánh sáng mặt trời trực tiếp.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

